# You just won a millon bucks...



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The catch is you have to give it all away to charitys.


Which groups would you give it too?

here is a short list of places I would give money too.

bv wrestling
sacramento judo club
WEAVE( local battered women shelter)
Shriners
ACA( amputee group)
VFW
SAWA( local wrestling ass)
CIF


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I would create my own charity and cash it there.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

There are a couple local animal rescue groups that I would donate to...
I've also thought alot that it would be neat to set up some kind of scholarship program for graphiti artists! Many of them are obviously very talented kids & it would be cool to set up some kind of contest where they could compete for paid scholarships to any art institute of their choice. I would pay for it, of course, but I would also be the judge of who gets to go.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I would donate to the R.A.O.K at aquaticplantcentral.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

animal charities
fish club
abused children charities
and then my own charity cuz lets admit we are all suffering some way some how


----------



## g33tar (Jan 3, 2010)

TAB said:


> SAWA( local wrestling ass)


I dont know who Sawa is, but that ass wouldnt get any of my money. THATS for sure.


----------

